# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Τι πουλί να είναι?

## teo24

Εδω και κανα 2 πρωινα ερχονται 3 πουλια απεναντι απ το σπιτι μου εκει που πεταω τα σπορια,οση αυγοτροφη πεταω και διαφορα αλλα ψιχουλα.Ειναι καφε με λοφιο και σαν να διακρινω και ασπρες βουλες στην ραχη.Δεν προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο.Εκει παντα μαζευα σπουργιτια και τον τελευταιο καιρο κοτσυφια και καρακαξες παρα μα παρα πολλες.Τωρα τα εχω χασει αυτα και βλεπω μονο αυτα που ψαχνω να δω τι ειναι.Ακουω και καποιες διαφορετικες φωνες απ οτι αλλες μερες.Ψαχνωντας στο internet θα ελεγα οτι μοιαζει με καποιο ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΙΕΡΗ.

Απο περιεργεια ψαχνομαι γιατι τοσα χρονια δεν το εχω ξαναδει και θελω να βρω και τον ηχο του να δω αν ειναι αυτο που ακουω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εχουμε και στο χωριο μου κατι παρομοια τετοια!
Απο οτι ξερω λεγονται Κορυδαλοι!
Τα κατοικιδιο του Τσοχατζοπουλου!!!Χαχαχα!

Δες και μια φωτο :

----------


## jk21

βουλες ακριβως δεν ειναι αλλα λωριδες ... μηπως λες τον τσαλαπετεινο;

----------


## Kostakos

ναι και γω το ίδιο θα έλεγα! Είχα δει έναν και ήταν φοβερός!!

----------


## teo24

Φερνει πιο πολυ στον τσαλαπετεινο.Ειναι φυσιολογικο να κυκλοφορει εδω περα?Τα ειχα για πουλια επαρχιας.Αυτες οι καρακαξες επιτιθενται σε οτι πουλι και κυριως στις δεκαοχτουρες.Θα εχω τον νου μου μηπως το δω και το φωτογραφισω.

----------


## Bill

ο τσαλαπετεινος δεν τρεφεται με ψωμια κ σπορια,κ δεν μας ειπες το μεγεθος του συγκριτικα με το σπουργιτι η το κοτσυφι πχ,

----------


## jk21

ο τσαλαπετεινος τρωει σαλιγκαρια ,σκουληκια ,εντομα .δεν ξερω αν τον ειδε σιγουρα να τρωει ψωμι απλα πουλι με λοφιο και ασπρες λωριδες αυτο ειναι .το λοφιο δεν το εχει παντα ορθανοιχτο αλλα οταν αισθανεται κυριως κινδυνο

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορει να ειχαν μαζευτει εντομα στο ψωμι και να πηγε ο τσαλαπετινος να τα φαει!  :Happy: 
Χααχααχαχαχα...μια περιπτωση ειπα!!!

----------


## teo24

Εκει που ριχνω τις τροφες τσιμπολογαγε και ηταν μεγαλυτερο απο κοτσυφα και το λοφιο ηταν ορθιο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αρα θα ειναι τσαλαπετινος!

Εχουμε και στο χωριο μου και τους βλεπω συνεχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Feather

> Μπορει να ειχαν μαζευτει εντομα στο ψωμι και να πηγε ο τσαλαπετινος να τα φαει! 
> Χααχααχαχαχα...μια περιπτωση ειπα!!!


Ευθήμη είναι πολύ σωστό αυτό που είπες,στο νησί μου τους λένε σκ****λάδες, λόγω του ότι γυροφέρνουν σε τέτοια σημεία για τροφή...

----------


## theofanis

ΟΙ τσαλαπετεινοι ειναι δυσκολα πουλια ,δηλαδη μου φαινεται παραξενο εχεισ δει τοσουσ πολλους.Επισης ειναι πολυ χαρακτηριστικα πουλια ,δεν μπορεισ να τα μπερδεψεις με αλλα....επισης εχουν πολυ απαλο και περιεργο πεταγμα σαν της πεταλουδας

----------


## Claude

Μπορεί να είναι τσαλαπετινόι. Εχω κι εγω στον κήπο. Δείτε στο λεξικό για τσαλαπετινούς.
Εχω φωτό αλλα δεν ξέρω να στείλω, μολις εκανα εγραφή. 
Φιλικά, Claude

----------


## teo24

Στο τσακ τον προλαβα.Διακρινω ασπρο μαυρο,πιτσιλιες η ριγες δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω και σηκωμενω τσουλουφι που στην ριζα του ηταν πορτοκαλι.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## douriakos

οι φωτογραφιες σου δειχνουν οτι ειναι τσαλαπετεινος αν δεις και στο google ακριβως ετσι ειναι!

----------


## Kostakos

Ωωω ναι τσαλαπαετεινός!! είναι και στο υπογράφω!!

----------


## orion

τσαλαπετεινός.. λένε ότι όταν βλέπεις ένα κάπου κρύβεται και άλλος ένας... δεν είναι απίθανο να τσιμπάει σπόρια κλπ, εγώ τάιζα ένα κοκκινολαίμη σπόρια στο μπαλκόνι μου φέτος... 
άρα.. περί ορέξεως...  :Jumping0045:

----------


## ninos

απίστευτο !!! Μόλις πριν μια ώρα είδα και εγώ ενα τσαλαπετεινό στην περιοχή μου !!! Πανέμορφο. Δεν περίμενα ποτέ οτι στην Αθήνα θα δω τέτοιο πουλί.

----------


## dinos saurus

παιδια εμας ερχονται στο σπιτι μου κανονικοτατα!!!!!κα8οντε στο γκαζον και τρωνε τα σκουλικια!!!

----------


## joncr

τσαλαπετινους εχουμε πολλα χρονια τωρα στην Νεα Ιωνια. Εχουν τις φωλιες τους σε ενα ποταμι που εχουμε εδω (ποδονυφτη) και συγκεκριμενα στο σημειο πισω απο την αποθηκη της τιμπερλαντ στα συνωρα πευκακια-φιλαδελφεια. Φετος κανουν μεγαλυτερες πτησεις ή εχουν φτιαξει και αλλου φωλιες και τους βλεπω συνεχεια απο το μπαλκονι μου. Πολυ ομορφα πουλια! Επισης ειχαμε μεγαλο αριθμο κοτσυφιων που ομως εχει μειωθει πολυ τελευταια. Θεωρω υπευθηνες τις καρακαξες μαλλον για αυτο.(τρωνε τα αυγα απο τις φωλιες)...γκρρρ

----------

